# Who Has the Gayest Anime Avatar



## HexFag (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is gay, but I know there's gayer out there.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 1, 2021)

me!


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Apr 1, 2021)

I feel gay too


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is so gay it is pedophile


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Apr 1, 2021)

I got Worst Girl from the gayest anime imaginable. I feel robbed of my dignity. This is worse than waterboarding.


----------



## MissJessiac (Apr 1, 2021)

I went from gay anime profile pic to another gay anime profile pic.
Do I have any standing in this?


----------



## Blini Cat (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't even know what anime this girl is from, I only know the fanart where she is pregnant that everyone always posts


----------



## Spl00gies (Apr 1, 2021)

@Barbarus


----------



## Neko GF (Apr 1, 2021)

Anyone with a male character from My Hero Academia or Haikyu!! as their profile pic.


----------



## HexFag (Apr 1, 2021)

MissJessiac said:


> I went from gay anime profile pic to another gay anime profile pic.
> Do I have any standing in this?


Of course! All anime is gay after all.


----------



## Kuruminha (Apr 1, 2021)

Do I even... BAKA!


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 1, 2021)

All of them, except for that one fag, because he's so gay that his gay avatar combines to make it ultra-turbo-gay.


----------



## Revo (Apr 1, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> Anyone with a male character from My Hero Academia or Haikyu!! as their profile pic.


@Maskull


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Apr 1, 2021)

I have no idea what the fuck any of this is.


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 1, 2021)

I am very not cute.


----------



## HexFag (Apr 1, 2021)

Ultima Ratio Regum said:


> Wasn't sure at first, but it's certainly Gravityqueen4life







Checks out.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 1, 2021)

surely not me


----------



## Barbarus (Apr 1, 2021)

@BooWoo I agree and if anyone knows what it is they should be relentlessly bullied


----------



## Ballo (Apr 1, 2021)

I got the biggest jobber.


----------



## Null (Apr 1, 2021)

Pretty Boy Extremism said:


> I got Worst Girl from the gayest anime imaginable. I feel robbed of my dignity. This is worse than waterboarding.


the best part of this is how the anime avatars get more upset at their anime avatar because it's not the character or anime they like


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Apr 1, 2021)

Tokyo Ghoul, I win.


----------



## Dunkleosteus (Apr 1, 2021)

I had an anime avatar but it was a dinosaur fish thing but I think this dude is pretty gay. Didn't even try to bang the spider waifu


----------



## BlueSpark (Apr 1, 2021)

Does anyone know what mine is from (I don't watch much anime)


----------



## ChucklesTheJester (Apr 1, 2021)

Whats mine from.


----------



## Titos (Apr 1, 2021)

Whoever has a Madoka Magica avatar. Whoever got a bobobo-bo bo-bobo has the most based one.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

mine is great.


----------



## Bins (Apr 1, 2021)

I was already gay but now I'm transwomen who was a transman. PS what gay anime is mine from


----------



## Dagobert (Apr 1, 2021)

I got something with a watermark, which is immensely disappointing.  Can't even Jack off to it now.

Also anybody know who this character is?


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 1, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> Anyone with a male character from My Hero Academia or Haikyu!! as their profile pic.


@Rich Evans Apologist has three.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 1, 2021)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> I have no idea what the fuck any of this is.


Same here. I don't even like South Koreans.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 1, 2021)

Blini Cat said:


> I don't even know what anime this girl is from, I only know the fanart where she is pregnant that everyone always posts


Megumin from Konosuba


ChucklesTheJester said:


> Whats mine from.


Asuna from Sword Art Online, the start of Isekai series


----------



## Monster Zero Ultra (Apr 1, 2021)

Dagobert said:


> I got something with a watermark, which is immensely disappointing.  Can't even Jack off to it now.
> 
> Also anybody know who this character is?


I think that's Mumei, from Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress. It's shit don't watch it. The fuck is mine from.


----------



## biggest big boy (Apr 1, 2021)

objectively whatever the fuck this is


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

Unironically mine, funny enough.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine just seems kinda emo? I don't hate it.


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

biggest big boy said:


> objectively whatever the fuck this is


your pfp is Hisoka from Hunter x Hunter 

I can help and guess the character if you want


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine's kinda boring


----------



## ChucklesTheJester (Apr 1, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Asuna from Sword Art Online, the start of Isekai series


OH, OH OH NO. I have turned into a personality  void , oh wait that is just me normally.


----------



## RussianParasite (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m just glad I got a charmander.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 1, 2021)

What even is mine.


----------



## biggest big boy (Apr 1, 2021)

Neoguri Ramyun said:


> your pfp is Hisoka from Hunter x Hunter
> View attachment 2048551
> I can help and guess the character if you want


i need a sticker for "informative, i guess"


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Apr 1, 2021)

Ballo said:


> I got the biggest jobber.


Be thankful you didn't get the daily dose.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is Dragon Ball, even with an anime avatar I am still a heterosexual


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Mine's kinda boring


It's not that boring If you know who they are
(They are from konosuba. I recommend that anime)

+ I got Miku, (previous one was easter Ash and Eiji fanart), so I got reverse


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 1, 2021)

Getting Caesar in a sea of fucking anime loli bait, might have lucked out on this one.


----------



## Hotfartz :) (Apr 1, 2021)

I got the most generic but badass character.  Did anyone else get Goku?


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 1, 2021)

No idea what mine is, but it looks cool.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 1, 2021)

I just got generic loli trash. I feel unclean, anyone got a sponge I could borrow?


----------



## Pill Cosby (Apr 1, 2021)

I think I'm off to go and troon out and get a job at Google.


----------



## Titos (Apr 1, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Getting Caesar in a sea of fucking anime loli bait, might have lucked out on this one.


Not unless you have a fetish for being crushed. Though Jojo is something that is on a weird spectrum of being manly and faggy at the same time. At least it's a character from the best part.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 1, 2021)

Titos said:


> Not unless you have a fetish for being crushed. Though Jojo is something that is on a weird spectrum of being manly and faggy at the same time. At least it's a character from the best part.


The best part RIGHT before the power creep happens and everyone starts going full blast up into the reset in part 6.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Apr 1, 2021)

Titos said:


> Whoever has a Madoka Magica avatar. Whoever got a bobobo-bo bo-bobo has the most based one.


Please Null, tell us there's someone who lucked out and got Bobobo-Bo Bo-Bobo or I'm gonna cheat.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Apr 1, 2021)

BlueSpark said:


> Does anyone know what mine is from (I don't watch much anime)
> View attachment 2048535


If @Null April fools joke turns some of the normie Kiwis into animu loving degenerates, I swear ...


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

Blini Cat said:


> I don't even know what anime this girl is from, I only know the fanart where she is pregnant that everyone always posts


That's Megumin from Konosuba


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Apr 1, 2021)

I sorta like my big dummy retard.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

biggest big boy said:


> objectively whatever the fuck this is


eww jojo...


----------



## Titos (Apr 1, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Please Null, tell us there's someone who lucked out and got Bobobo-Bo Bo-Bobo or *I'm gonna cheat.*


Good luck with that. Josh already thought one step ahead of you on that one.


----------



## BlueSpark (Apr 1, 2021)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> I just got generic loli trash. I feel unclean, anyone got a sponge I could borrow?


where are you going to put it


----------



## Vingle (Apr 1, 2021)

biggest big boy said:


> i need a sticker for "informative, i guess"


You're a pedo now


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Apr 1, 2021)

This is hell.


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Apr 1, 2021)

Mines Dragonball, but its also the pink Saiyan, so the manliness is counteracted I guess?


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Apr 1, 2021)

Titos said:


> Good luck with that. Josh already thought one step ahead of you on that one.


...



*FUCK.*


----------



## ChromaQuack (Apr 1, 2021)

Pretty sure I'm winning this


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> This is hell.


or is it heaven?


----------



## Ponchik (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## BayView (Apr 1, 2021)

thought for a second my account was compromised lol


----------



## Titos (Apr 1, 2021)

Mao Hao Hao said:


> Mines Dragonball, but its also the pink Saiyan, so the manliness is counteracted I guess?


Well at least the entire nation of Mexico loves you now. 
Also anyone with a Rurouni Kenshin avatar needs to have their houses raided, might have pedo art.


----------



## Drain Todger (Apr 1, 2021)

Lol, mine looks depressed as fuck and has got that Lain hair tie thing going on.


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Apr 1, 2021)

Nigga what the fuck happened, mine's pretty gay


----------



## Hotfartz :) (Apr 1, 2021)

@Mao Hao Hao. My man!


----------



## Ponchik (Apr 1, 2021)

jeez can't i get like a touhou or something..


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 1, 2021)

every single one of them that isn’t Astroboy or Akira


----------



## Glow McGlow (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is looking off into the distance with a nice mist surrounding her, peaceful almost. What is she looking at you wonder? She is looking to distant field of gay fucks I don't give.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Apr 1, 2021)

Freaked out this morning forgot it was April Fools! I was like WTF also mines kinda cool lens flare and all that shit!
Apologies for bothering ya guys in staff btw I thought i got my account hacked or something.

I really know nothing much about anime besides the character I use so if someone can name mine lemme know I'm curious.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Apr 1, 2021)

Glow McGlow said:


> Mine is looking off into the distance with a nice mist surrounding her, peaceful almost. What is she looking at you wonder? She is looking to distant field of gay fucks I don't give.


or gays fucking


----------



## MugolEx (Apr 1, 2021)

I have the gayest PFP. What do I win?


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 1, 2021)

Blini Cat said:


> I don't even know what anime this girl is from, I only know the fanart where she is pregnant that everyone always posts


You now love explosions and have delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 1, 2021)

We are all anime now


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ponchik said:


> jeez can't i get like a touhou or something..


good taste..


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

Poppavalyim_Andropoff said:


> every single one of them that isn’t Astroboy or Akira


I see Kageyama and Hinata second time there 
@HOMO FOR LIFE has too 


MugolEx said:


> I have the gayest PFP. What do I win?


My previous pfps was gay af, so


----------



## Kaze no Kuronoa (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine has an early 2000s forum avatar vibe with the bad crop job going on, so I ain't complaining much (even if it's a generic redhead fox girl).


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> We are all anime now


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> We are all anime now


cool


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Apr 1, 2021)

Dagobert said:


> I got something with a watermark, which is immensely disappointing.  Can't even Jack off to it now.
> 
> Also anybody know who this character is?


Mumei from Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress. It's set in a zombie apocalypse steampunky feudal Japan where the main forms of trade and transport are heavily armored trains and all settlements are fortress towns.

Cool setting, good animation, kinda meh story. Not bad IIRC but just a bit on the generic side of things. I would recommend it to anyone who really has a craving for AoT.

I will take my puzzle pieces now.


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is cute ngl


----------



## GenociderSyo (Apr 1, 2021)

Can't imagine the type of work that went into this!


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

what the fuck is mine? It’s the most generic edgy weebshit ever.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't even know who I am.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine just reeks of a tranny who takes HRT and uses this as their avatar because they're into lolicon.


----------



## Dagobert (Apr 1, 2021)

Dorami said:


> Mine has an early 2000s forum avatar vibe with the bad crop job going on, so I ain't complaining much (even if it's a generic redhead fox girl).


You lucky whore, you got Holo, one of the best anime characters.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

The Professional said:


> what the fuck is mine? It’s the most generic edgy weebshit ever.


Figured it out, it’s black star and soul evans fused with their respective wielders.
Too bad. I would have wanted the Grim Reaper.


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I don't even know who I am.


The villian of Recreators, a bunch of fictional characters get transported to the real world, proceed to have a fairly boring plot.


----------



## gurutu (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine looks something an edgelord would use, I have no idea who that is supposed to be.


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Apr 1, 2021)

gurutu said:


> Mine looks something an edgelord would use, I have no idea who that is supposed to be.


That is Saitama from One Punch Man.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Mine just reeks of a tranny who takes HRT and uses this as their avatar because their into lolicon.


it's from a magical girl animu, i think her name is sucy?
it's from little which academia...


----------



## Reversal (Apr 1, 2021)

The real homosexuals are the ones who can tell what the avatars are from.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 1, 2021)

At least you’re not on the fucking volleyball team


----------



## Kyururu-kun (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine's not gay, it's just a banana.


----------



## Revo (Apr 1, 2021)

My avi is kinda shy .


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 1, 2021)

gurutu said:


> Mine looks something an edgelord would use, I have no idea who that is supposed to be.


Saitama.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

BayView said:


> thought for a second my account was compromised lol


shiro from no game no life...


----------



## probably a lesbian (Apr 1, 2021)

attack on titan is pretty gay if you ask me


----------



## Rusty Crab (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is giving me PTSD


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 1, 2021)

I got this Clayton from Celldweller lookinass motherfucker. A candidate, if not the gayest.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Apr 1, 2021)

Kyururu-kun said:


> Mine's not gay, it's just a banana.


Dis you?


----------



## ShitlordroltihS (Apr 1, 2021)

I could live with this pfp, If i was fucking 12.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I got this Clayton from Celldweller lookinass motherfucker. A candidate, if not the gayest.


That’s sasuke uchiha, you got the most stereotypical edge shit character from Naruto besides Madara lol.


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 1, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Mine is giving me PTSD
> 
> View attachment 2048620


Did your tummy get snibbedy snabbed?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 1, 2021)

The Professional said:


> That’s sasuke uchiha, you got the most stereotypical edge shit character from Naruto besides Madara lol.


Good. Looks like bad fanart though.


----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2021)

Why can't CatParty have mine?


----------



## Witthel (Apr 1, 2021)

Anyone mind telling who's the girl in my avatar.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Good. Looks like bad fanart though.


That’s probably because of the hair. He’s like 30 years old now or so.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

Witthel said:


> Anyone mind telling who's the girl in my avatar.


Kosaki Ondera from False Love


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 1, 2021)

Positron said:


> Why can't CatParty have mine?


Null told me that the NFT anime pfp feature is launching soon, then you will be able to trade yours with someone else, or sell it for profit


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Apr 1, 2021)

Ya boi got the gayest anime avatar desu


----------



## Wooden Spoon (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't even know what mine is supposed to be...


----------



## Kyururu-kun (Apr 1, 2021)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> Dis you?
> View attachment 2048628


No, this is:


----------



## starborn427614 (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm pretty happy with mine.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't know what the fuck is my avatar but I really like it.

Can someone tell me from what it is?


----------



## Souroti (Apr 1, 2021)

Tbh mine isnt really that far from something I'd pick myself anyway lol, so pretty gay


----------



## Kyururu-kun (Apr 1, 2021)

Punished Spoon said:


> I don't even know what mine is supposed to be...


It's just a blank white square.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 1, 2021)

How many do you think changed their profile pic from one anime to another? Is that even possible?


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Apr 1, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> I don't know what the fuck is my avatar but I really like it.
> 
> Can someone tell me from what it is?



That's Daphne from Fraiser. Decent anime.


----------



## Revo (Apr 1, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> I don't know what the fuck is my avatar but I really like it.
> 
> Can someone tell me from what it is?


Yours is Alice Zugreb from Sword Art Online.
SAO, bad anime.


----------



## Imposteroak (Apr 1, 2021)

I assert that light novels are gayer than both manga and anime so that makes mine pretty damn gay.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Apr 1, 2021)

That Stupid Fucking Tree said:


> View attachment 2048524
> 
> Checks out.


Penisqueen4life


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine looks like fujo bait


----------



## Bec (Apr 1, 2021)

biggest big boy said:


> objectively whatever the fuck this is


That's hisoka from hunter x hunter


----------



## Chocola (Apr 1, 2021)

I think mine actually looks good for retarded posting


----------



## hero_1n (Apr 1, 2021)

Joke's on Null, i have anime pfp on every other site BUT kiwi, now things are finally as they should be.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

Ultima Ratio Regum said:


> Don't think mine comes from an anime, it looks more like some generic weeb drawing.


Yours is kunishige keiichi.


----------



## Saturday Night Special (Apr 1, 2021)

Generic loli catgirl with a fucking watermark at the bottom. Which circle of hell is this?


----------



## Honored guest (Apr 1, 2021)

I got a cat girl? pointing a gun, does anyone know what animu its from?


----------



## Kyururu-kun (Apr 1, 2021)

Saturday Night Special said:


> Generic loli catgirl with a fucking watermark at the bottom. Which circle of hell is this?


The 69th.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

I also have a twin brother in
The High Prophet of Truth​I think.


----------



## Rubberchickenchu (Apr 1, 2021)

My avatar can't be gay, it self identify as lesbian.
Which one is a trap?


----------



## Goober Lover (Apr 1, 2021)

Yep, I'm thinking mine is pretty fucking gay.


----------



## Chan Buddhism (Apr 1, 2021)

God I miss my nazi M'aiq already. Please tell me this shit isn't from a gacha game



Demonslayer1776 said:


> Mine looks like fujo bait


Isn't that Light Yagami? Very edgy 2000s forum poster


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

M'aiq the Liar said:


> God I miss my nazi M'aiq already. Please tell me this shit isn't from a gacha game
> 
> 
> Isn't that Light Yagami? Very edgy 2000s forum poster


It’s KoNoSuBa. Very based.


----------



## Crustyguy (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is pretty high up there on the gaydar


----------



## Black Yoshi (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine looks female but I have a sneaking suspicion that it's a trap. So I'll say mine is.


----------



## 40 Year Old Boomer (Apr 1, 2021)

Null said:


> the best part of this is how the anime avatars get more upset at their anime avatar because it's not the character or anime they like


I felt mild disappoint when I tineyed my avatar and just found out it was just some OC drawing someone did.


----------



## Rorschach Test (Apr 1, 2021)

What is mine from? It’s good for shitposting. Thanks in advance to the hardcore weebs who are identifying everyone.

Edit: I dropped it into google and it’s some 2012 moeshit called “Nyaruko: Crawling With Love.” what a horrible name, I like it even more now.


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

Honored guest said:


> I got a cat girl? pointing a gun, does anyone know what animu its from?


Date a Live.


M'aiq the Liar said:


> Please tell me this shit isn't from a gacha game


Worse, it's an isekai.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Apr 1, 2021)

Can someone tell me what anime mine is from?


----------



## gata (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> Ya boi got the gayest anime avatar desu


Since we have the same pfp, mine is also gay


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Apr 1, 2021)

I actually do not mind mine lol


----------



## Null (Apr 1, 2021)

The Professional said:


> I also have a twin brother in


There will be some duplicates but it's very unlikely yours will be an active poster.


----------



## Saturday Night Special (Apr 1, 2021)

Honored guest said:


> I got a cat girl? pointing a gun, does anyone know what animu its from?


Some bitch from Date A Live.


Rorschach Test said:


> What is mine from? It’s good for shitposting. Thanks in advance to the hardcore weebs who are identifying everyone.


Some bitch from Girls und Panzer. i'm retard

This is where my anime _experience_ begins and ends.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

Null said:


> There will be some duplicates but it's very unlikely yours will be an active poster.


Thank you Dog-Father, very cool.


----------



## Dunkleosteus (Apr 1, 2021)

Black Yoshi said:


> Mine looks female but I have a sneaking suspicion that it's a trap. So I'll say mine is.


Nah she's a true and honest woman. She just wants to fuck her cousin-brother.


----------



## Meygen (Apr 1, 2021)

Wtf is my avatar. This ain't cute and I'm not into it


----------



## Goober Lover (Apr 1, 2021)

T0oCoolFool said:


> Can someone tell me what anime mine is from?


Julie Sigtuna from Absolute Duo.


----------



## Bec (Apr 1, 2021)

Chocola said:


> I think mine actually looks good for retarded posting


Yours is great.


----------



## Barry Scott (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm pretty sure mine would get my house raided if I lived in the UK


----------



## JohnLenin (Apr 1, 2021)

I got Mikasa holding Eren


----------



## HexFag (Apr 1, 2021)

The Professional said:


> I also have a twin brother in
> The High Prophet of Truth​I think.


----------



## Honored guest (Apr 1, 2021)

Atatata said:


> Date a Live.


"The series begins with a strange phenomenon called a "spatial quake" devastating the center of Eurasia, resulting in at least 150 million casualties. For the next 30 years, smaller spatial quakes plague the world on an irregular basis. In the present, Shido Itsuka, a seemingly ordinary high school student comes across a mysterious girl at the ground zero of a spatial quake. He learns from his adoptive sister Kotori that the girl is one of the "Spirits" from different dimensions who are the real cause of the spatial quakes that occur when they manifest themselves in the real world. He also learns that Kotori is the commander of the airship _Fraxinus_, crewed by the organization Ratatoskr and its parent company Asgard Electronics, and is recruited to make use of his mysterious ability to seal the Spirits' powers thus stopping them from being a threat to mankind. However, there is a catch: to seal a Spirit's power, he must make each Spirit fall in love with him and make her kiss him. Shido's intelligent classmate, Origami Tobiichi, is a sergeant of the AST (Anti-Spirit Team), a special unit designed to suppress the threat posed by Spirits. As Shido successfully keeps sealing more and more Spirits, he gains allies to help him with his dates with other Spirits. Shido also increases the competition among them for his attention and affection, much to his chagrin."

What kind of weebery is this?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 1, 2021)

Does mine even count as Anime? Its still pretty gay though.


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't know if I got the gayest one, but definitely the most autistic one.


----------



## Bec (Apr 1, 2021)

Honored guest said:


> I got a cat girl? pointing a gun, does anyone know what animu its from?


That's kurmi from date a live.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 1, 2021)

KelpieSelkie said:


> I don't know if I got the gayest one, but definitely the most autistic one.


If you think that’s autistic, we haven’t even seen a umaru yet


----------



## starborn427614 (Apr 1, 2021)

CharlesBarkley said:


> That's Daphne from Fraiser. Decent anime.


The Niles arc was kino.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Apr 1, 2021)

Goober Lover said:


> Julie Sigtuna from Absolute Duo.


Thanks. 

So, next question: how gay is mine? I know nothing about this anime.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Apr 1, 2021)

First thing I did was attempting to delete my profile pic immediately, then I got hit with this. Fuck you Null.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Apr 1, 2021)

mine's pretty bad


----------



## Foltest (Apr 1, 2021)

I don’t know where mine is from.


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

Wonder Boy said:


> mine's pretty bad


Its not so bad, its fanart of a timeline in Re:Zero where the main character flees a murder scene, goes full two-face and becomes a yakuza boss, keeps women in dungeons, and has a weird thing for erotic asphyxiation.


----------



## Spedestrian (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is actually pretty good for an anime avatar. There are worse fates than some cute Smash Bros fanart of Lucina and Pikachu:


----------



## Goober Lover (Apr 1, 2021)

T0oCoolFool said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, next question: how gay is mine? I know nothing about this anime.


I only watched a few episodes of the show a couple of years ago. I can't remember much about it, other than it being shit. I guess I would call that pretty gay.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Apr 1, 2021)

I got JUST Pikachu. A pretty cute Pikachu at that. Thanks Null-sama! Haven’t seen anyone else with a non-human one yet.


----------



## hero_1n (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> Ya boi got the gayest anime avatar desu


You will not besmirch Ms. Fujiwara good name like this, sir!


----------



## Pinainas (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is so generic, I can't even jack off to it


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Apr 1, 2021)

I feel VIOLATED by this forced anime avatar & shall hence force SUE Josh for 200 quadrillion dollars!


----------



## Erika Furudo (Apr 1, 2021)

Barry Scott said:


> I'm pretty sure mine would get my house raided if I lived in the UK


She's 17. 
She's also from a good anime/manga. Kaguya sama Love is war. It's a romantic comedy where both characters are tsundere and view admitting they love the other person as a sign of weakness, so they play mind games to trick them into confessing.



Foltest said:


> I don’t know where mine is from.


I have never seen it, it seemed shitty (based on the retarded name) but I know it's Darling in the Franxx.


----------



## round robin (Apr 1, 2021)

Me


----------



## Hot Dog (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't know what this deviant art bullshit is. Thanks Kiwi Farms!


----------



## Interchanger (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't even know who mine is uwu


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Apr 1, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> I am very not cute.


Based Luffyposter


----------



## Snekposter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Lolicon avatars, obviously.  90% of the avatars technically isn't all of them.


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkForceRising said:


> I don't even know who mine is uwu


It's Hatsune Miku


----------



## Future Physical Violence (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine sucks. Its just gay vaporwave chess. I would take an anime girl over this.


----------



## thrusting (Apr 1, 2021)

I feel all dirty cause I don't watch anime but still know that mine is Aqua.


----------



## Sarcastic Niggerman (Apr 1, 2021)

dear leader has allowed me to finally get in touch with my feminine side, uwu


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Apr 1, 2021)

Together, we form a mighty faggot.


----------



## BanquetMegaBowl (Apr 1, 2021)

Did null already have all of these anime images saved onto his server before hand or are these from his personal collection


----------



## Calandrino (Apr 1, 2021)

I looked mine up so I noticed the url


```
https://kiwifarms.net/public/dont/open/cancer/inside/5056.png
```

well-played

Turns out it's from some kind of Japanimation called "Date A Live"?



> The series begins with a strange phenomenon called a "spatial quake" devastating the center of Eurasia, resulting in at least 150 million casualties. For the next 30 years, smaller spatial quakes plague the world on an irregular basis. In the present, Shido Itsuka, a seemingly ordinary high school student


and that's as much of the wikipedia summary as I could stand to read. why is there not an image search where you input an image and it shows you porn of it?


----------



## AbyssStarer (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is Crim from Interspecies Reviewers (apparently an anime about reviewing whores from different species) and this character is literally a futa with a giant dick.
Except for traps and yaoi characters this might be the gayest one
for future reference:


----------



## Clean your doorknobs (Apr 1, 2021)

Does this even count?


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is just lame honestly. I thought it was just me that it happened too.


----------



## Interchanger (Apr 1, 2021)

What anime is she from?


----------



## Wood (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks very romantic


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkForceRising said:


> What anime is she from?


If youre talking about yours, she's not from one. She's software, a virtual singer. Has a bunch of songs and concerts.


----------



## Interchanger (Apr 1, 2021)

Looked her up, I got a Vocaloid.


----------



## Interchanger (Apr 1, 2021)

Didn't some lolcow marry one of these things


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 1, 2021)

This is the gayest shit ever. Fucking weebs


----------



## BrokenLightbulbs (Apr 1, 2021)

I am  1 year old Maine Coon anime catgirl "Coconut".
Oh frig

View attachment 2048810


----------



## shasetoma. (Apr 1, 2021)

I got the really fucking generic miku staring into fisheye lens picture that you'd see being spammed on pinterest pages and nightcore videos. Lame.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Apr 1, 2021)

As annoyed as I was at first, I actually really like the colors in mine. I might keep it. No idea who she is, though.


----------



## Yonder (Apr 1, 2021)

I have no idea what mine is. But it fits my custom title.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Apr 1, 2021)

which one of you niggers got a watamote avatar?


----------



## Gar For Archer (Apr 1, 2021)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> As annoyed as I was at first, I actually really like the colors in mine. I might keep it. No idea who she is, though.


The thick white eyelashes say Shiro from Deadman Wonderland, but “albino anime girl” is a generic enough descriptor that it could very well be someone else too.


----------



## 百合・ ジーンズ・真・男 (Apr 1, 2021)

i have no idea who my chick is but she looks angery


----------



## Interchanger (Apr 1, 2021)

Meredith Swift said:


> i have no idea who my chick is but she looks angery


Rin Tohsaka, she's from Fate UBW and Heaven Feel


----------



## Mal0 (Apr 1, 2021)

I have some Naruto character doing the edgy "hide your face but show an eye thing", it's pretty gay if you ask me.


----------



## Cat tit bingo (Apr 1, 2021)

Got the top tier tranny pic, a pfp I would be genuinely embarrassed to have. I know it’s rezero but don’t watch isekai trash, aren’t they basically wish fulfillment Lolis?


----------



## Interchanger (Apr 1, 2021)

Maid fulfillment I think


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is tolerable.


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

Cat tit bingo said:


> Got the top tier tranny pic, a pfp I would be genuinely embarrassed to have. I know it’s rezero but don’t watch isekai trash, aren’t they basically wish fulfillment Lolis?


One was in a coma for real time eight years, the other is a cripple.


----------



## Blini Cat (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkForceRising said:


> Didn't some lolcow marry one of these things


that was the book Idoru by William Gibson


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Apr 1, 2021)

round robin said:


> Me


Yup, you.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 1, 2021)

I like mine because it looks like a field of kelp and not anime.

edit: guy up above is a contender for the gay avatar award.


----------



## RicoNecroDoc (Apr 1, 2021)

Does anyone know who my character is?


----------



## Ulkesh (Apr 1, 2021)

I feel like a fucking faggot. Null, get this shit off of me!


----------



## Interchanger (Apr 1, 2021)

Blini Cat said:


> that was the book Idoru by William Gibson


Found him, his name was Akihiko Kondo. 35 years old at the time he'd be 39 now roughly. He was a school administrator and married Hatsune Miku.


----------



## longjohn (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't really understand why I'm an anime all of a sudden, but I think mine is literally a yaoi thing, so I'll toss my own avatar into the pot. Pretty gay.


----------



## Cat tit bingo (Apr 1, 2021)

Atatata said:


> One was in a coma for real time eight years, the other is a cripple.


Bummer. Guess that’s why there always crying in fan art. Osmosis gave me a very different idea of them. Easy to get false impressions when all you see discussed is which one people would rather bang.


----------



## “Fun”times (Apr 1, 2021)

I mean mines could be worse. It’s still gay cause it’s anime.


----------



## Brittnay Matthews (Apr 1, 2021)

Idk what's mine from but I really like the drawing.


----------



## Aramis (Apr 1, 2021)

Megumin is best girl and I'm keeping her.


----------



## Simp for Jesus (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't mind mine, honestly.


----------



## hydian (Apr 1, 2021)

Furry and anime, I have the worst fucking luck.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Punished Spoon said:


> I don't even know what mine is supposed to be...


looks like koishi from 2hu..


Goober Lover said:


> Yep, I'm thinking mine is pretty fucking gay.


winner felix is gayer than astolofo...


DarkForceRising said:


> What anime is she from?


she's from vocoloids..


knobslobbin said:


> This is the gayest shit ever. Fucking weebs


chiri..


Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> which one of you niggers got a watamote avatar?


you're the  yanderewitch from one punch man..


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Apr 1, 2021)

I actually like mine.


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

Cat tit bingo said:


> Bummer. Guess that’s why there always crying in fan art. Osmosis gave me a very different idea of them. Easy to get false impressions when all you see discussed is which one people would rather bang.


They get used alot in pfp but not many people that use them actually look at the full material. If you have ever seen the cat faggot used around, just know that in the novel he is written to be a huge asshole.


----------



## PeruvianPerun (Apr 1, 2021)

I think I saw this exact Natsu all over anime forums in 2010s, but it could be just most generic pose. Oh well, could be worse


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Apr 1, 2021)

I guess @Null and digibro have finally buried the hatchet.  It's so heartwarming!


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 1, 2021)

BlueSpark said:


> Does anyone know what mine is from (I don't watch much anime)
> View attachment 2048535


Hikari Tsuneki from Seiren


----------



## ManakaLaala (Apr 1, 2021)

I got a dumb Pokemon bird. I'm not sure if I can even fuck this thing.


----------



## big potato (Apr 1, 2021)

I can't tell if mine is judging me or everyone around me

Probably both


----------



## Don Yagon (Apr 1, 2021)

Who /electric pokemon/ here?


----------



## $5.3 Million Dollars (Apr 1, 2021)

I think I found the gayest @Superman93


----------



## Chao Garden (Apr 1, 2021)

If mine is from yaoi I'm going to an hero


----------



## plgfarts (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm not evem sure what mine is supposed to be.  A fart cloud????


----------



## Colonel Collateral (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine? Who is this dollar store naruto and why is the new pic eerily similar to my previous one?


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

Colonel Kurtz said:


> Mine? Who is this dollar store naruto and why is the new pic eerily similar to my previous one?
> View attachment 2048961


You've never heard of Boruto the son of Naruto?


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## draggs (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine looks like some shotacon yaoi horror so mine


----------



## Colonel Collateral (Apr 1, 2021)

Atatata said:


> You've never heard of Boruto the son of Naruto?


I don't even know anything about naruto other than it exists and that cringey run weebs do.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm an ant UwU


----------



## Wartenswein (Apr 1, 2021)

Fml, I have to troon out now, thanks Josh...


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

Colonel Kurtz said:


> I don't even know anything about naruto other than it exists and that cringey run weebs do.


I just find it funny that out of any name he could've come up with, he named him fucking Boruto.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Foltest said:


> I don’t know where mine is from.


that's zerotwo


----------



## Umipurple (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is a snake girl. I don't like snakes.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ij999 said:


> I feel like a fucking faggot. Null, get this shit off of me!View attachment 2048865


lul, your lie in april wasn't that bad..


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine.

WTF?


----------



## Luna Mothews (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine. I don't even know what's happening in it. Is that a gun with a heart?


----------



## Brussels Sprout (Apr 1, 2021)

I thought mine was a pirate so I think I'm a contender for gayest


----------



## Coffee Shits (Apr 1, 2021)

@Witthel
@Ghostse

(Sorry friends. Life can be unfair sometimes.)



Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Mine.
> 
> WTF?


You got off easy.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Apr 1, 2021)

Colonel Kurtz said:


> I don't even know anything about naruto other than it exists and that cringey run weebs do.


lol I would be so pissed if I got Naruto lol. Sorry man


----------



## Colonel Collateral (Apr 1, 2021)

BASED.AUTIST said:


> lol I would be so pissed if I got Naruto lol. Sorry man


I don't watch niptoons so I don't really care. Who even has the time to be MATI anymore?


----------



## Narr Then (Apr 1, 2021)

I have no clue what mine is, or anyone else's, thank fuck!


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 1, 2021)

Now we just need the ability to trade our anime avatars

"No way man, you got a pikachu wearing a hat?! You're so lucky! I'll trade you my doggirl loli and 30 'like' stickers for it!"
"Lol, nice try loser. Make it 50 'wins' and maybe I'll think about it."

I'd rate mine lower on the gayness scale, or at least on the very elevated gayness scale of anime avatars. The shading is kind of cool.


----------



## Lucas Silva #4903141 (Apr 1, 2021)

BlueSpark said:


> Does anyone know what mine is from (I don't watch much anime)
> View attachment 2048535


Looks like Hikari Tsuneki from some anime that was not well received.








						Seiren
					

For high school students like Shouichi Kamita, university entrance exams and the future are common concerns. It is also during this time in life that a mysterious emotion that vexes people of all ages may begin to weigh upon one's mind—love. At this point in his teenage years, Shouichi finds...




					myanimelist.net
				



Bland design, honestly.



Pineapple Fox said:


> I'm an ant UwU



congrats on getting Narcissa Wright's favorite anime character (that character was on Wright's twitter profile pic for a while)


----------



## Sundae (Apr 1, 2021)

Bruh my avatar is literally 2 chicks embracing each other.  I have no idea what series they're from and the context around it, but it looks pretty gay to me.


----------



## Colonel Collateral (Apr 1, 2021)

Only good thing about my new pic is that it's a dude, so no twitter trannies are using it.


----------



## Tezin (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is the most boring, bland garbage


----------



## Jabroni (Apr 1, 2021)

I think mine is pretty egregious


----------



## Womanhorse (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine's some edgy shit one of the emo weebs at highschool would draw


----------



## Caustic Booger (Apr 1, 2021)

I think mine ranks pretty high on the gayness scale.


----------



## Snake Pussy (Apr 1, 2021)

I don’t know who mine is but I think she’s cute!


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine looks like a chibi Dante so yeah pretty gay


----------



## Colonel Collateral (Apr 1, 2021)

Womanhorse said:


> Mine's some edgy shit one of the emo weebs at highschool would draw


He's even got a scyth, what edgelord drew this?
The real fun in these april fools avatars should be finding the worst ones and backtracing, might make for some good artcow threads


----------



## skjora (Apr 1, 2021)

what the fuck is this gay pedo image


----------



## lightswitchdoll (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't understand what's happening or what my avatar is from but it looks pretty super fucking gay. Do I win anything?


----------



## Ramona (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine isn't gay enough at all.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 1, 2021)

lightswitchdoll said:


> I don't understand what's happening or what my avatar is from but it looks pretty super fucking gay. Do I win anything?


Yours is the brother and sister from Yosuga no Sora.
Incest is wincest!


----------



## kūhaku (Apr 1, 2021)

Null said:


> the best part of this is how the anime avatars get more upset at their anime avatar because it's not the character or anime they like


Hey as long as no one else got the one I wanted. Got lucky that I didn’t get a cutesy moe anime character.


----------



## lightswitchdoll (Apr 1, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Yours is the brother and sister from Yosuga no Sora.
> Incest is wincest!


I don't like it


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Brussels Sprout said:


> I thought mine was a pirate so I think I'm a contender for gayest


cute marissa from 2hu...


Narr Then said:


> I have no clue what mine is, or anyone else's, thank fuck!


it's luffi from one piece..


Womanhorse said:


> Mine's some edgy shit one of the emo weebs at highschool would draw


i mean light yagami (imagay backwards) is an edgy character so fitting..


----------



## Safety Moth (Apr 1, 2021)

It took me longer than it should have to realize that my profile had been changed.

Thought someone got my fucking password for a minute.


----------



## Cod of War (Apr 1, 2021)

Safety Moth said:


> It took me longer than it should have to realize that my profile had been changed.
> 
> Thought someone got my fucking password for a minute.


I wish I got based Tobirama and not the crest of those Uchiha fucking shits


----------



## e-gf (Apr 1, 2021)

I wish mine was more gay


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 1, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> surely not me


Surely yours.


----------



## Loona (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is a pretty good contender, I think.


----------



## DeagleNationRefugee (Apr 1, 2021)

Look unto my randomly assigned yaoi avatar and cringe.


----------



## hundredthousand (Apr 1, 2021)

DeagleNationRefugee said:


> Look unto my randomly assigned yaoi avatar and cringe.



yep yours is pretty gay, haha.

Idk much about anime so no clue what 95% of these are.


----------



## PenguinSuitAlice (Apr 1, 2021)

Since you can't tell what direction Archer is facing and Shirou is hunched over...


----------



## Nick Gars (Apr 1, 2021)

I dunno if Annie is still considered a teenager or not with the whole "being frozen in a crystal for years" thing, so I dunno how gay to rate it.


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

Hot Dawg said:


> I don't know what this deviant art bullshit is. Thanks Kiwi Farms!


that's Atsushi Nakajima From Bungou Stray Dogs


----------



## JimmyNugget (Apr 1, 2021)

I got some random villain from fucking Date a Live. LN's, ick.


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

longjohn said:


> I don't really understand why I'm an anime all of a sudden, but I think mine is literally a yaoi thing, so I'll toss my own avatar into the pot. Pretty gay.


Your avatar is 100% straight 
This is couple from "Your Lie In April"


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Apr 1, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Mine is giving me PTSD
> 
> View attachment 2048620


You are now obliged to set this as your profile picture when April Fools is over.


----------



## TheRedRanger (Apr 1, 2021)

An anime about big muscly men flexing at each other, grappling, getting sweaty and making loads of noise?
Straightest thing in the world.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Apr 1, 2021)

I think @Random Internet Person has us all beat


----------



## gustodog (Apr 1, 2021)

I got this Monchhichi lookin' nigga. :...(


----------



## Loona (Apr 1, 2021)

This thread is going to be really confusing once April Fools ends and we all get our normal profile pictures back.


----------



## Dead Memes (Apr 1, 2021)

Mines an actual child.


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

TheRedRanger said:


> An anime about big muscly men flexing at each other, grappling, getting sweaty and making loads of noise?
> Straightest thing in the world.


Why did you described JoJo in most accurate way ever ?


----------



## HumanHive (Apr 1, 2021)

My avatar is from Abe’s breeding program. 100% heterosexual! Don’t forget to marry and reproduce!


----------



## Ice Mountain (Apr 1, 2021)

I got some shitty edit that looks like it belongs on some gay retard sadboy's Soundcloud. End this suffering.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 1, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> My avatar is from Abe’s breeding program. 100% heterosexual! Don’t forget to marry and reproduce!


I still can’t believe the artist had the balls for that, 10/10 romcom


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 1, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Surely yours.


----------



## Dragapult (Apr 1, 2021)

I got me a cool Covid-gay hoodie. Compared to everyone else I'm edgy sleek and kickass.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 1, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> View attachment 2049467


Shouldn't have naked water fights with a twink, Guts.


----------



## Queen Kimberly (Apr 1, 2021)

I hate mine...


----------



## Peachy (Apr 1, 2021)

If you squint hard enough you can see the anime in mine.


----------



## Negev (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is a gay retard so I am up there


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 1, 2021)

Negev said:


> Mine is a gay retard so I am up there


it looks more like from AhrStudio style XD


----------



## Lord High Admiral Spire (Apr 1, 2021)

I deeply pity anyone who has a narutard avatar.


----------



## karz (Apr 1, 2021)

i think this comes in top 3
then again, im not an avid anime watcher so i don't care either.


----------



## Brussels Sprout (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks to all you gay autistic homos who actually know what these gay autistic homo avatars are from. 

Today it was your time to shine.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Apr 1, 2021)

ManakaLaala said:


> I got a dumb Pokemon bird. I'm not sure if I can even fuck this thing.


You take that back. Ho-Oh has a kickass battle theme.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 1, 2021)

Titos said:


> Whoever has a Madoka Magica avatar. Whoever got a bobobo-bo bo-bobo has the most based one.


Apparently mine is from Fairy Tail.

On a scale of 1 to gay how gay is this?


----------



## Narr Then (Apr 1, 2021)

death of chans said:


> it's luffi from one piece..


Thank you 

Still none the wiser tho tbh. I miss my Lemmy pfp


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is tranny-tier


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Brussels Sprout said:


> Thanks to all you gay autistic homos who actually know what these gay autistic homo avatars are from.
> 
> Today it was your time to shine.


marissa eats da spaghet!







Narr Then said:


> Thank you
> 
> Still none the wiser tho tbh. I miss my Lemmy pfp


it's the longest running animu with as many episodes as tht simpsons...


----------



## georgyjobe (Apr 1, 2021)

Mine is realizing you're gay in 1999.


----------



## David Spadem (Apr 1, 2021)

Apparently I’m supposed to be Haruna, a hybrid of an anime girl and a naval warship from some Gatcha Game turned Anime.

My anime avatar looks nothing like the above, instead I look like one of PantsuParty, Digibro or TheGaytorGamer’s Rape fantasies and this upsets me.


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> Apparently mine is from Fairy Tail.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to gay how gay is this?


Coomerbait/10.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 1, 2021)

Brittnay Matthews said:


> Idk what's mine from but I really like the drawing.


I think that's Ruby from RWBY


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Apr 1, 2021)

thank god mine's a side character from One Piece and not some coomer bait loli/shota.

Bartolomeo's pretty cool, even if he is a huge Luffy fanboy that take sit comedically far.


How does Null do this? did he actually manually do this or is this some forum software thing?


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Apr 1, 2021)

imma keeping mine


----------



## Tsurumi (Apr 1, 2021)

omfg why did I have to join on april fools... I was so confused as to why I couldn't change my avatar....


----------



## HomerSimpson (Apr 1, 2021)

Lord High Admiral Spire said:


> I deeply pity anyone who has a narutard avatar.


Me too...me too.

I don't even know what my gay naruto avatar is. Is it fanart? Canon? I never watched the show.


----------



## Atatata (Apr 1, 2021)

HomerSimpson said:


> Me too...me too.
> 
> I don't even know what my gay naruto avatar is. Is it fanart? Canon? I never watched the show.


Boruto, Naruto's son.
 The author likes the money.


----------



## Jaw (Apr 1, 2021)

Don’t even know what anime mine is from.


----------



## netorare (Apr 1, 2021)

who the fuck would draw this shit


----------



## HomerSimpson (Apr 1, 2021)

Atatata said:


> Boruto, Naruto's son.
> The author likes the money.


Is that better or worse?


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 1, 2021)

Meh, mine could've been worse:



Although, with my username, it would've been too perfect if I got Nail from DBZ.  Oh well...


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 1, 2021)

King Koalemos said:


> thank god mine's a side character from One Piece and not some coomer bait loli/shota.
> 
> Bartolomeo's pretty cool, even if he is a huge Luffy fanboy that take sit comedically far.
> 
> ...


Bartolomeo became king when he pissed off the edge of the arena in a Pit Fight.

Edit : Before anyone says anything in response, ALL of you would do it too if you had his Powers.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Apr 1, 2021)

I think mine's actually p good and I don't like anime


----------



## Grimoire Canthari (Apr 1, 2021)

I think this anime avatar managed to be less gay than my regular one, what the fuck?


Spoiler: april fool's day












Spoiler: the one I normally have at this time


----------



## NashiNashi (Apr 2, 2021)

Darling in the Franxx? _Gay_.



Spoiler



Who else thought they got hacked and immediately changed the password?


----------



## Lammy (Apr 2, 2021)

this one is incredibly powerful
on the making actual weebs mad that they didn't get this one scale, it's about an 8.5/10


----------



## Blop (Apr 2, 2021)

Who is my avatar? I like her but I don’t do anime.


----------



## Atatata (Apr 2, 2021)

HomerSimpson said:


> Is that better or worse?


Haven't read or watched it, but from what I hear its fairly mediocre.


----------



## Jesus Swept (Apr 2, 2021)

I think mine was made by one of those anime-creating AIs.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Apr 2, 2021)

What would the kiwi farms anime intro and outro songs be lol


----------



## KingFriko (Apr 2, 2021)

what i want to know is who the hell uploaded these? do they know who all of these characters are???


----------



## bigoogabaloogas (Apr 2, 2021)

KingFriko said:


> what i want to know is who the hell uploaded these? do they know who all of these characters are???





			Index of /public/dont/open/cancer/inside/
		


seems like i got the generic pink-haired anime girl, even though my normal pfp isn't that similar. wanted to have something funny to laugh at goddamit


----------



## Revo (Apr 2, 2021)

Medical Hawaii said:


> What would the kiwi farms anime intro and outro songs be lol


I really don't want to hear them .


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Apr 2, 2021)

Mine's hetero, yet it's still pretty gay.


----------



## 3MMA (Apr 2, 2021)

Mine could be reasonably construed as gay.

It’s not the gayest, but definitely gay. 

As are most characters from shounen fight anime,  featuring  boys bonding over ninja shit, rivalries, & magical eyeballs.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 2, 2021)

Mine is generic and b.s. too

I was already an anime avatar with abject worst girl serial experiments lain


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 2, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Meh, mine could've been worse:
> View attachment 2050847
> Although, with my username, it would've been too perfect if I got Nail from DBZ.  Oh well...


hello same pfp guy
+ I found where Null got these pfps 


			https://avatars.alphacoders.com


----------



## Drain Todger (Apr 2, 2021)

By the powers of reverse image search, I found the sauce on mine. Loundraw on Pixiv.



			https://www.pixiv.net/en/artworks/82563614
		


Interesting. He's not just some rando Pixiv artist. He actually has his own whole studio.



			https://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2020-06-26/animator-illustrator-loundraw-produces-anime-film-short-for-project-common/.161130
		










						loundraw アニメーション企画「PROJECT COMMON」
					

《PROJECT COMMON》はloundrawが監督する映画作品「サマーゴースト」の公開に向け、イラスト、デザイン、アニメーション、ストーリーなど。作品を構成する要素を様々なカタチで発表するプロジェクト。




					pjt.loundraw.jp


----------



## Alcatraz (Apr 2, 2021)

I don't even know what mines from. Vtuber? Though more likely it's just some random anime girl from nowhere in particular.

Edit: Nevermind, back to being mid as fuck.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Apr 2, 2021)

BACK TO NORMAL


----------



## HexFag (Apr 2, 2021)

It's funny to go back through this thread with all of the reverted avatars lol.


----------

